# Zwischenkreisspannung FU



## Schnick und Schnack (13 Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Hat jemand eine Ahnung weshalb die Zwischenkreisspannung eines FU´s das 2 bis 3 Fache der Eingangsspannung betragen kann? 
Nach Brückengleichrichter sollte sie ja den Mittelwert der Eingangsspannung betragen??

Gruss Anis



"Die einzigen Techniker beim HSV waren die Stadion-Elektriker"
(Moderator Uwe Bahn in "Sport 3" / NDR)


----------



## blasterbock (13 Dezember 2007)

Nach einem Brückengleichrichter hast Du ca. 1,4 * Eingangswechselspannung.
Nur zur Erinnerung, der Wechselstrom hat einen sinusförmigen Verlauf, messen tust Du in der Regel den Effektivwert (z.B. 230 Volt).Der Spitzenwert der Spannung geht dann aber hoch auf über 300 Volt.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (13 Dezember 2007)

*okay*

okay so weit so gut

doch wie kommt der FU bei z.Bsp. 230 VAC Eingagsspannung auf 600 V ungrad zwischenkreisspannung??

"Die Medaillen sind vergeben, wer sie bekommt, ist offen"


----------



## Medical (13 Dezember 2007)

Du hast wahrscheinlich einen 1-Phasen-FU (Einspeisung 1~230V), mit dem du dann einen DASM (3~400V) betreibst?
Den genauen Grund kann ich dir gerade aus dem Kopf nicht mehr sagen, aber es war irgend ein zusammenhang mit der Puls-Spannung die zum Erzeugen einer 400V Sinus-"Welle" erforderlich ist. Da gab es einen Zusammenhang mit Uzk = 1,4*Uaus. Würde dann auch erklären warum die meisten FU eine Uzk von 560V haben.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (13 Dezember 2007)

*Richtig*

Richtig erkannt.

Habe 230V FU-Speisung, Antrieb 3x400V. Zwischenkreisspannung ca 600V


----------



## Medical (13 Dezember 2007)

Es gibt auch noch solche netten Schaltungen wie den "Boost", um das Drehmoment bei geringen Frequenzen (=niedrige Drehzahlen) anzuheben. Dazu wird die Spannung angehoben um die U/f-Linie anzuheben. Das ist auch noch ein Grund, warum die Spannung so hoch sein kann/muss

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (13 Dezember 2007)

*Danke*

Ja zumindest weiss ich nun dass es nicht falsch ist

Danke auch an blasterbock.

gruss anis


Das Gewissen ist eine Schwiegermutter, deren Besuch nie endet. 
Henry Louis Mencken


----------



## MSB (13 Dezember 2007)

Also bei einem FU in den 230V eingespeißt werden,
kann die Zwischenkreisspannung (im Leerlauf) niemals 600V betragen.
Laut Adam Riese sollte diese so bei ca. 300 - 320V liegen.

Der FU kann zwar mit dem Motor viele Sachen anstellen,
aber zu einer wundersamen Spannungsvermehrung ist auch dieser nicht fähig.

Solche Sachen wie Boost gibt es zwar, diese belasten aber ausschließlich den Ausgang / Zwischenkreis.
Die Zwischenkreisspannung selbst bleibt davon weitestgehend unberührt. (Geht ehr schwach nach unten)

Der einzige Fall, bei dem die Zwischenkreisspannung deutlich über den theoretischen Wert ansteigen kann,
ist der Bremsbetrieb des Motors (wenn kein Bremswiderstand angeschlossen ist).
Und selbst da würden sich bei 600V bei einem 1-phasen FU wohl die Zwischenkreiskondensatoren mit einem Rauchwölkchen verabschieden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Dezember 2007)

> aber zu einer wundersamen Spannungsvermehrung ist auch dieser nicht fähig.


 
Mit einem Aufwärtsregler oder aber einem Trafo vor dem Brückengleichrichter (bzw. mit Zerhacker auch danach) theoretisch schon machbar.

Üblicherweise werden an einem 1-phasigen FU solche Motoren verwendet, die je nach Verschaltung (Stern/Dreieck) 3*230 Volt oder 3*400 Nennspannung haben.


----------



## MSB (15 Dezember 2007)

@Oberchefe
OK, theoretisch wäre es mit einem DC/DC-Wandler schon machbar,
theoretisch sogar mit einem Trafo (vor dem Gleichrichter).

Aber hast du etwas derartiges in der Antriebstechnik schon mal gesehen?

Wobei ich die Trafovariante schon von weltweit vertriebenen Maschinen kenne,
die elektrisch immer gleich sind, nur die Spannung halt mit einem entsprechend
dimensionierten Vor-Trafo auf einen benötigten Wert angepasst wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Dezember 2007)

> Aber hast du etwas derartiges in der Antriebstechnik schon mal gesehen?


 
Deswegen habe ich auch "theoretisch" geschrieben  

Die Trafoversion kenne ich auch, gerne wird da ein Spartrafo genommen.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (17 Dezember 2007)

*Okay*

Hallo MSB

Ohne Dich angreifen zu wollen, muss ich Dir sagen, dass du da wohl etwas übersehen hast. Ich habs mit eigenen Augen an verschiedenen Diagnosegeräten gesehen. Motor war unbelastet und nicht gebremst. 

Gruss Anis


----------



## dtsclipper (17 Dezember 2007)

Mal 'ne Frage, wie sie nur von mir kommen kann:
Was sagt Dein Gerätehandbuch dazu ?

Griel Füße


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (17 Dezember 2007)

leider nichts zum thema zwischenkreisspannung.

kann mal den typ angeben. SEW Movidrive B.

Zwischenkreis ausgelesen mit Movitools.


Anis


----------



## dtsclipper (17 Dezember 2007)

Und geht wahrscheinlich weiter mit 2A3.
Also MDX 61B - 2A3 ...

Ich vermute aber mal das so um die 600V im Zwischenkreis normal sind.
Immerhin soll ja ein 400V Motor damit laufen und dazu braucht man eben 600V DC.
Da war mal was mit Spannung und Wurzel3...

Solange es funktioniert am besten nicht weiter drüber nachtrinken.

Griele Füße.


----------



## ChrisD (17 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe normalerweise nur mit den 3-phasigen Modellen zu tun. Ähnliches sollte aber auch für die 1-phasigen Umrichter gelten, da ja am Ausgang ein Drehstrommotor angeschlossen wird.
Bei den 3-ph. beträght die reguläre Zwischenkreisspannung 560-780V (erreicht über Zerhacker). Der angeschlossene Motor wird auch nicht mit "nur" 230/400V angesteuert, sondern je nach eingestellter Kennlinie (Stichwort Eckfrequenz) auch ein schönes Stück höher!

Gerade noch gefunden:
U​​DC ist die maximal zulässige Zwischenkreisspannung, sie beträgt
– bei MOVIDRIVE® MDX60/61B...-5_3 (AC 400/500-V-Geräte) UDC = DC 970 V und​
– bei MOVIDRIVE® MDX61B...-2_3 (AC 230-V-Geräte) UDC = DC 485 V.
(Systemhandbuch Antriebsumrichter Movidrive MDX60B/61B)

Gruß Christian


----------



## MSB (17 Dezember 2007)

> – bei MOVIDRIVE® MDX61B...-2_3 (AC 230-V-Geräte) UDC = DC 485 V.
> (Systemhandbuch Antriebsumrichter Movidrive MDX60B/61B)




Und genau deshalb sind 600V DC bei einem Umrichter welcher mit 230V AC eingespeist wird,
absolut unrealistisch.

@dtsclipper
Ein 400/690V Motor ist genau aus diesem Grund mit einem 1phasen FU nicht zu betreiben,
jedenfalls nicht mit Nennleistung / Nennmoment, sondern bestenfalls mit einem Drittel Leistung/Moment.

@ChrisD
Der Motor wird zu keinem Zeitpunkt mit einer wesentlich höheren Spannung (effektiv) am Ausgang betrieben,
als der Effektiv-Wert der Spannung die am Eingang anliegt, egal welche Eckfrequenz du parametrierst.

@Schnick-Schnack
Hast du die Spannung gemessen, oder nur mit der Software ausgelesen?

P.S. Die meisten FU's, vor allem Leistungsmäßig kleinere, haben im Eingangskreis einen ordinären Brückengleichrichter,
mit fest verlöteten Dioden, wie wir das alle mal in der Berufsschule gelernt haben,
und keinen wie auch immer gearteten Zerhacker, das nur am Rande. Ich vermute mal, das das beim Movidrive genau so ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## DN8 (14 Januar 2008)

Ich habe es auch so in Erinnerung  wie  es  der  MSB  erzählt.

Ich habe aber noch eine Frage,  eins  verstehe  ich  noch  nicht  wenn  der  Motor  gebremst  wird, der Motor wird also Generatorisch  betrieben  die  Energie  wird  zurück  in  den  Zwischenkreis  gespeist  und  die  Spannung  im ZK steigt, wenn die Spannung zu hoch wird, wird es über ein Bremswiderstand vernichtet. So ist es doch oder?

So was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass der Generator eine Wechselspannung abgibt und im ZK man eine Gleichspannung hat.
Wird die Wechselspannung gleichgerichtet bevor es in den ZK zurück gespeist wird?
Oder habe ich ein Denkfehler?


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Januar 2008)

@DN8: Die Zwischenkreisspannung steigt - gleichgerichtet. Ob die überschüssige Energie vernichtet wird, liegt an der Ausführung des Umrichters: ohne Bremschopper: wenn der ZK voll ist (maximale Spannung erreicht) trudelt der Motor unkontrolliert aus (bei Aufzügen würde der Förderkorb dann ungebremst in die Tiefe abstürzen). Mit Brems-chopper und Bremswiderstand wird die überschüssige Energie dann in dem Widerstand verbraten. Eine weitere Variante ist Rückspeisung der Bremsenergie in das speisende Netz ...


----------



## MSB (14 Januar 2008)

Zu deiner These mit dem Bremswiderstand:
Das ist so korrekt, der Bremswiderstand wird m.W. vom Bremschopper gepulst betrieben,
und somit die überflüssige Energie in Wärme umgewandelt,
je nach Antriebssystem gibt es natürlich wie Perfektionist erwähnt auch DC-Einspeiseeinheiten, welche
den Strom dann wieder aus dem Zwischenkreis ins Netz zurückspeisen können.
Das kommt vorwiegend in Dynamischen Servo-Anwendungen zum Einsatz.

Deine Zweite These ist nur Teilkorrekt:
Durch die Tatsache das von "Außen" also an U/V/W ein Drehfeld anliegt,
wird der Motor pauschal erregt, das ist immer so.

Egal wie durch den Bremsbetrieb kommt es auf jeden Fall zu einem Rückspeisestrom/Spannungsüberhöhung,
dieser fließt dann über die Schutzbeschaltung welche auf den Leistungshalbleitern ist (im Prinzip eine Diode entgegen der normalen Durchlassrichtung des Transistors),
quasi wieder gleichgerichtet in den Zwischenkreis.

In diesem Link ist ein schematisches Leistungsteil gezeichnet.
http://www.energie.ch/themen/industrie/fr/

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Zottel (15 Januar 2008)

Die Zwischenkreispannung hängt von der Gleichrichterschaltung ab:
- B2-Brücke an L1-N: Über 4 Dioden liegt mal L1 an Plus und N an Minus, in der negativen Halbwelle umgekehrt. Der Zwischenkreiskondensator lädt sich auf das Maximum der Differenz L1-N auf: 230V*1,41=324V. Das ist der Normalfall für Geräte kleiner Leistung
- B2-Brücke an L1-L2: Über 4 Dioden liegt mal L1 an Plus und L2 an Minus, in der negativen Halbwelle umgekehrt. Der Zwischenkreiskondensator lädt sich auf das Maximum der Differenz L1-L2 auf: 400V*1,41=564V. Das ist selten, aber das gibt es.
- B6-Brücke: dem Gleichrichter werden 3 Phasen zugeführt. Der Zwischenkreiskondensator lädt sich auf das Maximum der Differenz der Phasen  L1-L2 auf: 400V*1,41=564V. Das ist der Normalfall bei Geräten größerer Leistung. Grund: Irgenein Paar der Phasen führt immer sin 60 Grad=0.86 * Umax, so daß die Spannung am ZK-Kondensator im Null-Durchgang eines Paares nicht wesentlich absinkt.
- Eine Gleichrichterschaltung, bei der N permanent am Verbindungspunkt zweier Kondensatoren liegt. L1 liegt über zwei Dioden in der positiven Halbwelle an C1, den sie mit der positiven Spitzenspannung lädt
 und in der negativen Halbwelle an C2, den sie mit der negativen Spitzenspannung lädt (Spannungsverdopplerschaltung). Ergebnis: 2*230V*1,41=648V.
- Der oben beschriebenen Spannungsverdopplerschaltung werden über weitere Diodenpaare L2 und L3 zugeführt. Effekt wie bei der B6 Brücke: geringerer Spannungsabfall im Nulldurchgang oder kleinerer ZK_Kondensator.
- Es wäre denkbar, die Spannungsverdopplerschaltung zwischen L1 und L2 einzusetzen (z.B.) ZK-Mittelanzapfung an L2. Phase  L1 über Dioden auf ZK-Minus und Plus. Ergebnis: 2*400V*1,41=1128V. Zusätzlich könnte man L3 über ein weiteres Diodenpaar zuführen. Ich kenne keine praktische Umsetzung.


----------

